# Pioneer NEX-1400 no longer sending signal from RED RCA ports



## overwatchanticheat (Feb 2, 2021)

Recently my pioneer head unit has stopped sending any signal out of the RED RCA ports.

When I plug all 4 RCA cables in, sound only comes out of the left side.

I know it’s not the cords or the amp.

I took apart the head unit to look inside to see if anything needed to be started but I didn’t find anything.

Let me know if you have any suggestions thank you


----------

